# Mojacar, overnight parking



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Just been looking on Google Earth and it shows a couple of vans parked on the "bay", at the Southern end of the prom. We were there about 3 years ago and they were not allowed. Does anyone know whether you can overnight there again? If not is that Dutch guys cafe/bar still open a few miles further South, near the derelict lighthouse?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have read recently that some towns are having a bit of a purge when it comes to 'wild camping'. Having said that, it may well be that during the winter such rules get very relaxed to help the local traders keep the wolf from the door.

Alan


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

We overnighted there for three nights about year ago; no problems at all.


----------

